# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  hgh frag help with reconstitution. Mcg to iu?

## Poolstickmick

I have 5 mg hgh frag. If I use 1.5cc of bact water for reconstitution, what would be 250mcg on the 100u slin pin?

----------


## davenyc

I'm having trouble with this aswell I'm using a insulin pin I need to know how to measure iu's is there chart ?

----------

